# Fish Tank



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to upgrade my 10 gallon fish tank to something more trendy looking. But I also want to be able to use my choice of light, filter, lid, etc. Unfortunately, the nice looking tanks with curved glass and stuff tend to be systems and nothing is customizable. The modular ones are ugly $15 boxes with lots of black plastic. 

Anybody know where I could find a better selection of standard-dimension 10 gallon tanks? 

Alternatively, what could I do to make a $15 box look a little classier?


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> I want to upgrade my 10 gallon fish tank to something more trendy looking. But I also want to be able to use my choice of light, filter, lid, etc. Unfortunately, the nice looking tanks with curved glass and stuff tend to be systems and nothing is customizable. The modular ones are ugly $15 boxes with lots of black plastic.
> 
> Anybody know where I could find a better selection of standard-dimension 10 gallon tanks?
> 
> Alternatively, what could I do to make a $15 box look a little classier?


Might be good to post a pic of what you have now, and where you want to go from there.
A fish tank is very visual... hard to know what you're thinking/wanting just from text.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you intending to stick with 10 gallon size?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Get two water cooler jugs - connect the necks horizontally with rubber couplings and populate with small fish. Drill holes at the top for lights, water, filter lines.

Mount the two on custom made bucking stand - make the stand out of something exotic - such as African Mahogany, etc. etc. (see the video)

DIY bucking stand


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, 10 gallons is a good size. This is what I have now.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I like this one. I like the frameless tank with the curved glass. I like the clear lid. Or maybe I will leave the top open. I like the LED light - ideally something that hooks up to Google Home or at least a smart plug. 

If there was something with a brushed nickel frame or wood trim, I could be okay with that. I'm actually thinking about covering the plastic frame with some nice stained wood trim. Could look cool.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Domo said:


> Get two water cooler jugs - connect the necks horizontally with rubber couplings and populate with small fish. Drill holes at the top for lights, water, filter lines.
> 
> Mount the two on custom made bucking stand - make the stand out of something exotic - such as African Mahogany, etc. etc. (see the video)
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that isn't to code. You need a shielded coupling.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

huesmann said:


> I'm afraid that isn't to code. You need a shielded coupling.


Yeah, definitely shielded coupling. 

I'd have to get creative on how to clean that too.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

I think one of the reasons the one you like looks better than the one you have is that yours could be cleaned up and would look a lot better. By this I mean that right now your eye focuses more on the items to the left side, the towel underneath, and the messy cords. That stuff is all visually bigger than the fish in the tank. I would focus on cleaning that up, and then maybe getting a lid/light, and some plants or decorations for inside the tank, and then yours will look a lot more like the one in the picture than eliminating the black trim, and would cost a lot less.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

wrbrb said:


> I think one of the reasons the one you like looks better than the one you have is that yours could be cleaned up and would look a lot better. By this I mean that right now your eye focuses more on the items to the left side, the towel underneath, and the messy cords. That stuff is all visually bigger than the fish in the tank. I would focus on cleaning that up, and then maybe getting a lid/light, and some plants or decorations for inside the tank, and then yours will look a lot more like the one in the picture than eliminating the black trim, and would cost a lot less.


That is all true. I had a lot of fish die from me not knowing what I was doing. I melted my hood by putting the wrong bulb in. I was in survival mode. Now, I'm getting the hang of it. So I want to fix up the tank inside and out. I don't mind blowing a few bucks.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

i used to have 20+ tanks in my basement varying from 20 gallon to 120 gallon, i used to breed angelfish and discus as a hobby

i think you are just falling in love with the look of what is inside those other tanks, there is no reason why yours can't look just as nice with a little work,

buy a proper top, and light,

buy a background for the tank, this changes the look drastically,

put some live plants in there, they do wonders for both looks, and the water quality


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

huesmann said:


> I'm afraid that isn't to code. You need a shielded coupling.


In California, I think they require the coupling to be grounded as well, and fastened to the wall in case of earthquake.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

You could also build a nice wooden base and top for it to hide the black plastic.
But, be fore warned on that - moisture tends to warp wood, so look for best ways to build it, and then be sure to seal or paint it well to try to keep it from warping.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Coupling? Seriously? I know I'm naive... it's a fish tank. Teach me...


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

A top and light along with decorations will class it up. maybe a black sheet of backing to make some better contrast with the things within the tank as well.

otherwise the same things apply to a 'fancy' curved tank. if you get a curved on, be aware that glass might be hard to find, and plastic tanks might be seamless and cool, but they scratch extremely easily.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Domo said:


> Coupling? Seriously? I know I'm naive... it's a fish tank. Teach me...


You realize we're just joshing?

@mathmonger is something on your tank crooked, or is the furniture it's on out of level?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have had tanks for most of my life. I learned a lot on this site. FishLore Aquarium Fish Forum


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

huesmann said:


> You realize we're just joshing?
> 
> @mathmonger is something on your tank crooked, or is the furniture it's on out of level?


Like I said - I'm naive and VERY gullible! (And I can easily laugh at myself!)


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

huesmann said:


> You realize we're just joshing?
> 
> @mathmonger is something on your tank crooked, or is the furniture it's on out of level?


Yeah, I think the table is sagging. I should stick a hunk of wood under there. Good catch.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Domo said:


> Teach me...


Note the laughing emoji after @huesmann's comment. Dead giveaway.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

I'll agree with others:
1. Get a lid, fish can and will jump out!
2. Background, at a pet store I worked at we would sometimes just paint the outside of the back glass blue.
3. Undergravel filter works well and the power head is smaller than the box filter off the back that you currently have.
Live plants are a great idea too, as mentioned.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fresh water fish? Have you considered a larger tank & salt water fish? We used to have a 55 gal tank of Salt Water fish. Beautiful & you could catch them with your kids. We had everything from jewel-like fish to a baby octopus, to hermit crabs to seahorses & an eel. The eel ate only new fish, never the ones already in the tank. It's more work, requiring checking water and infrequent water changes but it's really worth it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Salt is a metric ass ton more work.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> Salt is a metric ass ton more work.


It's worth it, but, it helps to have a big strong guy around.😄

I always liked the idea that you get the sand to have just the right complement of fish poop for bacteria to break down ammonia, then, it's a pretty self-sustaining system. You don't need to change the water as often as fresh water tanks require.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

gkreamer said:


> I'll agree with others:
> 1. Get a lid, fish can and will jump out!
> 2. Background, at a pet store I worked at we would sometimes just paint the outside of the back glass blue.
> 3. Undergravel filter works well and the power head is smaller than the box filter off the back that you currently have.
> Live plants are a great idea too, as mentioned.


I use black or blue aquarium backing and I don't use the wet install method. Couple pieces of scotch tape and it hides everything behind the tank. I have been considering a 3D background. Good ones are expensive.
Wow I have not seen an under gravel filter system for years. I have also stopped using any plants real or fake. I have been using rock scapes and sand for my freshwater tank. Makes life so much easier and looks good with the right fish.
And I use a good LED fixture with bluetooth control. I can program ramp up and ramp down functions and there are I think 10 set points. However, the programming is very hard do do from a smart phone. I had to pair a tablet with the light to get it done. Now for some reason the tablet has stopped working with the fixture. So I am using my phone but cannot make changes until I get this corrected.


huesmann said:


> Salt is a metric ass ton more work.


And many more times the cost.


Nik333 said:


> I always liked the idea that you get the sand to have just the right complement of fish poop for bacteria to break down ammonia, then, it's a pretty self-sustaining system. You don't need to change the water as often as fresh water tanks require.


I have never had a salt water tank. They are beautiful. 
Learning about the nitrogen cycle is an important element that I did not know much about until a few years ago. I have tried "fish in cycle" and "no fish in cycle". 
Next time I start up a new tank I will use bottled bacteria and ammonia to get it going. This is one good reason to run more than one filter. I can move a filter over to a new tank and bring all my beneficial bacteria with it.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I use black or blue aquarium backing and I don't use the wet install method. Couple pieces of scotch tape and it hides everything behind the tank. I have been considering a 3D background. Good ones are expensive.
> Wow I have not seen an under gravel filter system for years. I have also stopped using any plants real or fake. I have been using rock scapes and sand for my freshwater tank. Makes life so much easier and looks good with the right fish.
> And I use a good LED fixture with bluetooth control. I can program ramp up and ramp down functions and there are I think 10 set points. However, the programming is very hard do do from a smart phone. I had to pair a tablet with the light to get it done. Now for some reason the tablet has stopped working with the fixture. So I am using my phone but cannot make changes until I get this corrected.
> 
> ...


I agree about the 3d backgrounds. What do you think about a DIY? I saw some vids on YouTube. Make the rough shape by stacking up Styrofoam. Then paint it with cement. Looks easy enough.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

mathmonger said:


> Note the laughing emoji after @huesmann's comment. Dead giveaway.


Yeah, yeah, yeah... well, I always like to make people laugh...


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

mathmonger said:


> I agree about the 3d backgrounds. What do you think about a DIY? I saw some vids on YouTube. Make the rough shape by stacking up Styrofoam. Then paint it with cement. Looks easy enough.


Never thought about building one. But I will check out some videos myself. I'm not a very good artist though.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I found it. I knew they had to be out there. I guess I couldn't figure out the right search term. 

10 Gallon Aquarium Fish Tank，Rimless Aquarium Tank，19.7" L × 11.8" H × 10.6" W https://www.amazon.com/dp/B097QY2RYT/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_C7NDG8KH7NPKJRMH50AW


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> I agree about the 3d backgrounds. What do you think about a DIY? I saw some vids on YouTube. Make the rough shape by stacking up Styrofoam. Then paint it with cement. Looks easy enough.


Just be careful not to introduce anything that can leak toxins. I thought cement/concrete is poisonous? Not sure if you meant that.






Is concrete toxic to humans?


Silica and safety The cement causes many issues: it is highly toxic, prompting eye, skin and respiratory tract irritation, and contains calcium oxide, corrosive to human tissue, and chromium, which can prompt severe allergic reactions. Then there's silica.




askinglot.com





Fish can be nmore sensitive than humans.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Just be careful not to introduce anything that can leak toxins. I thought cement/concrete is poisonous? Not sure if you meant that.


Cement has a high pH initially. It makes fresh concrete tricky to paint as well. But lots of people do it. It seems manageable.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I added to my post above.

When a friend in Hawaii brought me a baby octopus, I was delighted. But, after a few days, he began to change color rapidly & then died. I hadn't realized that the treatment for ICK on fish that was in the water kills invertebrates. He had no spine. Very sad.

I'd check out everything including the styrofoam.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I added to my post above.


Yeah, the dust and the alkalinity. Dust is not really a problem for fish and the alkalinity can be managed. And, more importantly, people seem to do it. I didn't make it up. For the average Joe's level of fish keeping, I think it's fine. It wouldn't be the first fish I've killed.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I added to my post above.
> 
> When a friend in Hawaii brought me a baby octopus, I was delighted. But, after a few days, he began to change color rapidly & then died. I hadn't realized that the treatment for ICK on fish that was in the water kills invertebrates. He had no spine. Very sad.
> 
> I'd check out everything including the styrofoam.


One reason I rarely if ever use a chemical treatment for ich. Simply increasing water temperature is in most cases enough to kill ich. (I don't remember how much though) You can Google that. Frequent water changes and a quarantine tank being as important for new fish or invertebrates is the very best way to prevent infecting fish in your main or other disease free tanks.
But it sounds like you had or have a saltwater tank. I am not familiar with these types of fish and their requirements.


----------

